# Anyone else being driven mad by noise



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL I know how you feel, I used to live near good wood and although it wasnt to the extent that I can imagine the Farnborough show to be, we used to get the enormous virgin planes practically landing in our garden. very scarey indeed.

We live in Godalming and drove over that way over the weekend, DS saw the signs and was bugging us to go, as its noisey im glad we didnt lol dont like noise!! 

How soon till its all over and done with?

Corrina, in peaceful Godalming


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

We had the red arrows come over when I popped out in N'pton for lunch so they must have come from there ..I thought it was quite impressive for them to put on a personal display for me in my lunch hour   but yes they are loud and must be scary close to your house  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I remember a few years ago, they were practicing for the Farnborough air show, we had two planes from the second world war having a dog fight over our military quarters. It was amazing to watch, but was really scary at the same time. We also saw the red arrows do a practice 2 summers ago, it was brilliant, but there were people pulling over to the side of the roads to watch


----------

